# حلول جاهزه لاعطال شاشات الكمبيوتر



## ياسر حماد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء ​
اليكم ملف به اكثر من مائه عطل وحلول جاهزه لهذه الاعطال
ارجو ان تنول اعجبكم
حمل من هذا الرابط (كلمه سر فتح الملف ياسر حماد)
http://www.4shared.com/file/73398522...___online.html


----------



## moboray (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا و جاري التحميل


----------



## dkhissi (19 ديسمبر 2008)

the password doesn't work again


----------



## yasser.ebrahem (24 فبراير 2010)

الشاشة عند التشغيل ( تمام ) وبعدحوالى من ربع ساعة تعطى خطوط سوداء ثم تسود تماما ( ماهو العطل وكيفية علاجة )


----------



## mayez (28 مارس 2010)

الشاشة قفلت حيث بعد الفتح تضيق الصورة ثم تغلق ارجو الرد


----------



## mayez (28 مارس 2010)

*[email protected]*

الشاشة عند التشغيل ( تمام ) وبعدحوالى من ربع ساعة تعطى خطوط سوداء ثم تسود تماما ( ماهو العطل وكيفية علاجة )


----------



## zeid25 (29 مارس 2010)

عند الذهاب الى الموقع كتب الموقع :

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 

يرجى مراجعة الرابط


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً أخي على الموضوع*


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (28 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل
الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## a.k. (21 أكتوبر 2011)

للاسف الرابط غير صالح يرجى مراجعة ذلك وشكرا


----------

